# Bigfoot B1 or B2 (No trailer)



## Goosehunter32 (Sep 22, 2013)

Which ones would you pick. I will be bagging them for organization and to carry In The fields on the wet days. Not worried about the price.


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

I would probably get B2 in your situation. They will fit better in bags, and also I feel like they have a little better detail on them. And not to mention you can get them on cabelas for $140 right now for 6.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I have both and there is no major difference between the two. I'd go with B2's.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Scraper said:


> I have both and there is no major difference between the two. I'd go with B2's.


Agreed. I have both and they both hold up to the beating!


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

people actually kill geese over BF's.....who knew oke: i thought u had to have the fully flocked avian x :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They fit nice in the Scheels bags with the base and heads on.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Get real geese ps2's and forget all the worry.They Kill more geese look as good or better and waaay easier!


----------

